# The Unofficial Whiteface Thread



## Son of Drifter (Nov 23, 2005)

Whiteface is opening Friday November 25th.  I'm told they should have top to bottom skiing from little WF.  They received about 3" yesterday but are blowing snow like crazy.  With another couple of inches excepted Thursday, opening day conditions should be quite good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

Great thread idea, Son. The Sugarbush thread has been very popular. BTW, just got this from ORDA:



			
				ORDA said:
			
		

> Snowmaking continued Wednesday morning at Whiteface Mountain in the midst of an early morning snow squall. The ski and ride resort near Lake Placid will open for the season on Friday.
> 
> Photo taken on the Upper Valley trail:
> 
> ...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 23, 2005)

That picture looks nice. I can't believe Gore and WF are both closed tomorrow, I wanted to do a half day before dinner. Jiminy use to be open part of Thanksgiving too. Dang.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

Not much new here, but figured I'd post this here:

http://news.alpinezone.com/6513/


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 23, 2005)

I've got a chubby pickel over that photo of upper valley.  I can't freaking wait til Friday.



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Great thread idea, Son. The Sugarbush thread has been very popular. BTW, just got this from ORDA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 23, 2005)

Chubby pickel!  hahaha!

Website says 2-3" at base and 5" at top of Lil' WF.  Sounds about right.  Storm was a bit of a bust.  Hopefully tomorrow's will bring more.

here's what I got:

LAKE PLACID, N.Y. - With the return of colder weather and pending snowfall
this week, the New York Olympic Regional Development Authority (ORDA)
announced Tuesday the opening of Whiteface and Gore Mountains for alpine
skiing and riding as well as the Verizon Sports Complex in Lake Placid for
cross country skiing and snow shoeing.

      In the case of the Verizon Sports Complex, this is a re-opening as the
venue operated for two days in late October after a snowstorm.

      Whiteface will open with beginner to intermediate trails on Excelsior,
Summit Express, Upper Valley and Lower Valley as well as Mixing Bowl. This
run from the top of Little Whiteface to the base is two and a half miles.
The eight-passenger, high-speed Cloudsplitter gondola and Mixing Bowl lift
will service skiers and boarders. 

      Snowmaking has taken place intermittently over the past two weeks, but
with snow and sub-freezing temperatures in the immediate forecast, Whiteface
guns began working overtime Tuesday morning. Uninterrupted snowmaking is in
sight through the weekend. 

      "We expect very good conditions for openers this weekend," said
Whiteface General Manager Jay Rand. "Earlier in the week, we had some hikers
who skied and they reported that the snow was really good. We anticipate
that it will just keep getting better."

       Gore Mountain will also open for the season on Friday. Guests can
save an additional $10 by donating a non-perishable food item at the ticket
window. 
       Terrain scheduled to open includes Topridge for experts, and Foxlair
and Wild Air for intermediates, serviced by the Northwoods gondola and the
Topridge triple chair. 
       Snowmaking began November 17, and recent cold nights have been very
productive for snowmakers. Gore Mountain has operated over 100 guns
simultaneously at times during the last week. As of Tuesday morning, natural
snow was falling and accumulations are forecasted into Thanksgiving Day. 

        "The snowmaking and grooming improvements Gore Mountain has made
during the last year will make a noticeable difference for guests during
this early season," said Emily Stanton, Gore Mountain Marketing Manager.
"Also look for five new additions to our trail map." 

       ORDA's cross country skiing and snow shoeing venue will operate
Friday through Sunday. The ski shop and snack bar will be in service
throughout the period, while the ski school will offer lessons Saturday and
Sunday.

        "The total number of trails that we would open would be dependent on
snowfall amounts," said venue supervisor Greg Stratford. "The maximum we
could open would be 30-37 kilometers (20-25 miles) as that is what has been
prepared so far."

        The cross country and biathlon site of the 1980 Winter Games has a
total of 50 kilometers (31 miles) of trails available.

       The site will close after the weekend to resume trail work and
re-open on November 30, weather-permitting.



       For the most up-to-date information on these resort facilities,
please log on to www.goremountain.com <http://www.goremountain.com/> ,
www.whiteface.com <http://www.whiteface.com/>  and
www.verizonsportscomplex.com <http://www.verizonsportscomplex.com/> .


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Chubby pickel!  hahaha!
> 
> Website says 2-3" at base and 5" at top of Lil' WF.  Sounds about right.  Storm was a bit of a bust.  Hopefully tomorrow's will bring more.
> 
> ...


Ahem....see link above...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 23, 2005)

sorry Greg.    somebody sent me that e-mail this AM.  Ididn't read your link.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> sorry Greg.    somebody sent me that e-mail this AM.  Ididn't read your link.


Ain't no thang. Just teasin'...


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 26, 2005)

*Opening Day*

Mid season temps and wind with manAmade stashes all over upper valley.  Wind exposed what wasn't protected but the snow making was pumping out white gold all night and into the night.  HPD sounded like he had a better day today.  A lot less people than opening day with less wind and more coverage.  Expecting more terrain open tomorrow and maybe some sunshine.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 28, 2005)

*CAN THE SCAN*

DA Face this year began scanning every lift ticket and seasons pass before rider could embark on the lift.  They do this EVERYTIME you go to a lift.  Not just the first time, or second but EVERY single time through.  This has not been meant with the approval of Joe skier.  As the temps get colder, I see this policy upsetting more and more customers.  If you would like to see this change, please let whiteface management know (in a respectful way of course) of your disapproval and maybe if enough customers complain, they'll repeal the Scan policy or at least improve it.  Thank you.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck with getting that repealed.  More and more mountains are doing it these days, I think its here to stay...  Its a real effective way for the mountain to stop counterfeit passes and guys giving their ticket to a buddy once they get scanned once...


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 28, 2005)

Last year they didnt care at all and probably lost alot of money. Alot of kids from school with season passes would say they "forgot" theirs then got a 5 dollar pass for their buddy. The scanning will end this stealing of tickets. 

When I was there on Sunday though it really sucked and I didnt have to wait one second. I cant imagine what it will be like once they get anything that resembles a crowd or a line. Especially with how cold it gets at Whiteface, they better figure out something quick.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> I cant imagine what it will be like once they get anything that resembles a crowd or a line. Especially with how cold it gets at Whiteface, they better figure out something quick.



Actually crowds shouldn't be that much of a big deal if they set it up correctly.  See my views on the subject in *this thread*.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 29, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Its a real effective way for the mountain to stop counterfeit passes and guys giving their ticket to a buddy once they get scanned once...



wouldn't just visually checking tickets accomplish the same end?  

another question:  Are they gonna scan on the upper lifts too once those are open?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> wouldn't just visually checking tickets accomplish the same end?



To some end it would, but visual checks do nothing for the scam where the season pass holder claims they lost or forgot their pass and go get a $5 replacement for it and give it to their buddy.  With the scanning system once a pass is reported as lost or stolen it is deactivated so no one else can use it.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't know for sure but if I was a betting man, I'd put my money on yes.  They paid a good chunk of change for those things so you know they'll use em.



			
				freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 29, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> but visual checks do nothing for the scam where the season pass holder claims they lost or forgot their pass and go get a $5 replacement for it and give it to their buddy.  With the scanning system once a pass is reported as lost or stolen it is deactivated so no one else can use it.



agreed.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 29, 2005)

*CLOSED*

Nov 29: Not open due to high winds  :angry:  :angry: 
I'm so upset about this weather that I feel like hurting someone.  The forecast is awful.  Doesn't look like snow making temps until Friday.  Saturday there is a forecast calling for 20mph winds which could result in closure of lifts and/or wind delays.   :angry:  :evil:  :angry:   I'm NOT happy about this.  Freaking weather sucks.   :angry:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: CLOSED*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> I'm NOT happy about this.  Freaking weather sucks.   :angry:



Join the club...I've been grumpy ever since I left my house this morning at 6:45am and it was something like 55 degrees outside. Ridiculous!


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: CLOSED*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Nov 29: Not open due to high winds  :angry:  :angry:
> I'm so upset about this weather that I feel like hurting someone.  The forecast is awful.  Doesn't look like snow making temps until Friday.  Saturday there is a forecast calling for 20mph winds which could result in closure of lifts and/or wind delays.   :angry:  :evil:  :angry:   I'm NOT happy about this.  Freaking weather sucks.   :angry:



Chill bud!  Snowmaking temps are back tomorrow night.  NWS says Wilmington low for tomorrow is 23  (the high is 45 at midnight tonight with temps dropping throughout day); Thursday's high is only 37, low is 21 with chance of light snow.  Friday's high is 30 with a low of 21 - chance of snow.  And remember, these temps are for Wilmington which is at about 8-900 feet.  The base of WF is 1200', Lil WF is 3700' and top of Chair 6 is about 4400'.  Barring an inversion (which is _not_ in the forecast) temps will be even lower up there.  

This will be short lived.  We're fine for the weekend.  that's how it looks through these rose colored glasses anyway.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 29, 2005)

You've brought a ray of sunshine into my darken day Willy.  Bless you.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 29, 2005)

glad I could help.  Now get off that ledge.

edited to add:  and the long term (from several sources) calls for cool temps all next week and a possible storm mid week.  Giddy up!


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 29, 2005)

*Lift Game*

In my now 6 years skiing the Face I still can't get a handle on what letter goes with what lift.  Here's what I know so far.

Mixing Bowl = A
Bunny Hutch Triple = ?
Karpet Kruiser = ?
Bear = ?
Facelift = ?
Summit Quad = F
Little Whiteface = G
Mountain Run = H
Freeway = I

I don't believe the Gondola is assigned a letter but I could be wrong so keep that in mind.

I'll buy a beer for the first man or woman that fills in the rest correctly.  I'll use the times you posted the reply to determine who was first but I'll need to verify your answers with someone at the Face so the winner won't be announced until after I return from my next trip to Whiteface.  (I plan on going this Saturday)  I will even throw the winner a free lift ticket if he/she isn't a pass holder but still wants to calm their beer.  Good Luck.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's the latest from ORDA:



			
				ORDA said:
			
		

> In the Whiteface/Lake Placid area, we had lots to be thankful for. However after the weekend, the weather was a real turkey!!
> 
> Conditions changed rapidly Sunday night with the onset of steady rain. This was followed by unusually high temps Monday (50 degrees) and Tuesday (60 degrees). In fact, we have also battled high wind today which knocked out our power from 8:30 am � 3:30 pm. Needless to say, what was once nirvana quickly became�..a turkey. Whiteface is still open, but very thin in spots near the base.
> 
> ...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 29, 2005)

These are the numbers

Mixing Bowl = 2
Bunny Hutch Triple = 5
Karpet Kruiser = NA
Bear = 4 
Facelift = NA 
Summit Quad = 6
Little Whiteface = 2a
Mountain Run = 2b
Freeway = 7 

That's old school.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 30, 2005)

Update:  Rain not nearly as bad up here as some of the forcasted higher possible amounts suggested.  The rain has been out of here for hours.  Heavier amounts as you move East.  *NH and ME:  Not good.  *Also, temps already on the way down as warmer air is getting scoured out by a NW wind.  Temp at 6 AM this morning in Saranac Lake was already down to 40F and will continue to fall as day progresses.  Could they be makin' snow again at WF by noon?  Seems possible.  Temps are gonna stay low and I imagine the guns will be goin' almost 24hrs/day from here on out.  And snow is in forecast for tomorrow.  But that wet snowpack is gonna set up like a brick with the low temps comin' in so let's hope they can get enough manmade down (with some help from Ma Nature) to make some decent surfaces by weekend.  One thing seems certain:  Don't expect any _new _terrain open this weekend.  

Cautiously optimistic for a decent weekend.  Might be windy Saturday.  Sunday could be the best as they'll have more time to blow snow by then and winds should be lower.  

FWIW, those are my thoughts as of this moment in time.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 30, 2005)

Gonna hit 60 in Newark today....


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 30, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> These are the numbers
> 
> Mixing Bowl = 2
> Bunny Hutch Triple = 5
> ...



I'm looking for the CURRENT letter system NOT the old school numbers.  Plus, you're not allowed to participate since we're related.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Lift Game*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> In my now 6 years skiing the Face I still can't get a handle on what letter goes with what lift.  Here's what I know so far.
> 
> Mixing Bowl = A
> Bunny Hutch Triple = *D*
> ...



And I don't have a pass so I'll take the Tik.  I'll just take it in cash so you don't have to trouble yourself buying it and all.  And I'll be coming up during the holiday so that'll be like $63, right?  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2005)

Whiteface closed today, but should reopen by Friday.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Lift Game*



			
				freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Son of Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was born during the day but it wasn't yesterday.  

A)  You do have a pass.
B)  I don't need to buy the ticket b/c I get free ones.
C)  I haven't verified your results yet big guy.
D)  No cash will be awarded.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Lift Game*



			
				the artist formerly known as bleydevil said:
			
		

> I was born during the day but it wasn't yesterday.
> 
> A)  You do have a pass.
> B)  I don't need to buy the ticket b/c I get free ones.
> ...



A) Doh!
B)  I thought so.  That really chaps my ass!  I need in on that gig.
C)  I guessed - prob'ly wrong
D)  Doh!

Hey, NWS says it's 39F in W-ton.  If the guns aren't on yet they will be soon.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 30, 2005)

*Big Willy Style*

I noticed you have a non holiday pass.  I'm not sure yet but I'll probably end up skiing Sat. Dec 24th, I'll kick a ticket your way if you plan on skiing the Face that day.  I could also hook up Woody and Ghost (hopefully he's on the sticks then) if they also have non holiday passes.  It'll be my xmas present to the original RSN hell raisers.  Next time you see me at the Face (I'll be there Sat if the weather is decent) let me know.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 30, 2005)

yeah that non-holiday pass really sucks.  next year I spring for the full boat.

And thanks for the offer man!  That's cool!  Doubt I'll be skiin' that day though.  

And ghost is threatening a return this weekend.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 1, 2005)

2-5" called for by tomorrow night.  5-10" in the Northern Greens


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a start in the right direction.  It'd be better if WF was getting the 5-10" but at this point I'll be happy with snow making temps.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 1, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> That's a start in the right direction.  It'd be better if WF was getting the 5-10" but at this point I'll be happy with snow making temps.



Snowmaking resumed today at higher elevation.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 1, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Son of Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just today!!!??  It was cold enough last night.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 1, 2005)

So whats everyones guess for terrain on Sat?


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 1, 2005)

No new terrain and we'll be lucky to have the same good coverage we had last weekend.  I'm more worried about the high wind forecast though.  FHW you have any updates you could share with the group?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 1, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> No new terrain and we'll be lucky to have the same good coverage we had last weekend.  I'm more worried about the high wind forecast though.  FHW you have any updates you could share with the group?



I just got of the phone with LP Bill. He said 4 to 6 inches tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 2, 2005)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but this thing kinda fizzled.  Snowing right now at my house but the radar shows it as spotty and now they've downgraded the call to 1" or less in the valleys.  Localized amounts up high could be more but this thing didn't develop the way they thought it would even 12hrs ago.  Flurries/snow showers could linger up high through the w/e (we'll see) so maybe the Mtn keeps getting little dustings from time to time.  It's gonna stay cold though, so that's good.  The storm early next week looks like it'll pass south   but that's still up in the air.  Another one to eye and dream about for late next week.  That's a long way off though.

The 8:00 picture from the web cam _should_ be all white tough - that'll be nice!  Here's a shocker:  I'm skiin' tomorrow regardless! :lol: 


Just want to add that those "localized flurries up high" are often just a bonus.  Can't tell you how many times I've skied over there all day while it snowed but by the time I drive down to the 4 corners in W-Ton it's practically nothing.  When I get home, (Peru) it's clear that it hadn't snowed there at all. And they had the plows goin' at the Mtn!  So....you never know.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 2, 2005)

Anything’s better than nothing.  The lift game is officially closed.  Since FHW was the only one playing he gets the free beer even though I haven't checked the results.  Congratulations Willy.  I've got your first beer Saturday.   :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 2, 2005)

The trail report shows that they opened Lower Valley, so we won't have to download tomorrow. That's good anyway. I think I might hit Gore on Sunday and see how they are doing.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats great news for tomorrow. Heres to hoping conditions will be as good as last weekend.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 2, 2005)

latest radar shows another band of snow may move in on Whieface within the hour or so.  If it lingers, that could be nice.  That blob over northern VT has been there all morning.  Stowe, Smuggs, Jay: looks like they're all gettin some.  Normally I can see Mansfield from my desk but it's all socked in right now.  Check it:

http://www.thechamplainchannel.com/wxmap/842984/detail.html


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 2, 2005)

Look at all that lake effect that just disapears before  Whiteface. Bummer 

On a different note, does anyone of any plans to expand the mountain. The ridge that extends off the right side of the slides as you ride the quad looks like it could be made into some amazing terrain. Anyone know?


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 2, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Look at all that lake effect that just disapears before  Whiteface. Bummer
> 
> On a different note, does anyone of any plans to expand the mountain. The ridge that extends off the right side of the slides as you ride the quad looks like it could be made into some amazing terrain. Anyone know?



They plan on adding a lift and cutting terrain in that area to the right of the slides.  It's in the Unit Management Plan but since WF is run by the state who freaking knows when the funds will be available for that.  I've heard construction might start in the summer on cutting another trail in add some relief on Excelisor but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Look at all that lake effect that just disapears before  Whiteface. Bummer
> 
> On a different note, does anyone of any plans to expand the mountain?


There's some expansion info *here*.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Dec 2, 2005)

I think it will be called the Tree Island Pod and it is planned to happen sooner rather than later - probably within the next 2-3 years if everything goes smoothly.  Then there is the Lookout Pod which is further to the northeast - not sure what kind of terrain would be in there or if it will ever happen.  How about a connection to the old Marble Mtn?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 5, 2005)

Pretty suprised how fast they got it whipped back into place.  Not bad (but not "great").  Only stayed about 4 hours on saturday - I was bored.  I mean, how many laps on Excelsior can you do?  Checked the website on Sunday morning and was suprised to see they had opened UPPER Northway.  Ran over there but only stayed about an hour and a half.  I was alone and got super bored, super fast.  Upper N-way was all bumped with guns everywhere and a skating rink in the middle.  When coupled with the flat light of yesterday it was a humbling experience.  Plus, I was drinkin' Drambuie (don't ask!) and playin air hockey until 4:00 am which didn't help, I'm sure.    The edges seemed nicer.  It was snowin' when I got there and when I left though!

Cold temps all week.  Next w/e should be good with new terrain.  Mountain Run?  Essex?  How about Paron's?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 5, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Cold temps all week.  Next w/e should be good with new terrain.  Mountain Run?  Essex?  How about Paron's?



Snow making on unopened trails : Brookside, Boreen, Essex & Mountain Run 

Around the clock snowmaking should bring lots of new trail openings. I really like the effort they are making on Northway. They did little if any snowmaking there last season and it is a fun trail.

Sat. at Whiteface was better then I expected. I went to Gore on Sunday just to ski some different terrain. They too are doing a nice job recovering from last weeks warm up. My little guy road his first rail in they're mini terrain park. We where both pretty pumped about that.   

Here's some pixs for you Gore fans:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice shots!  Congrats on the lil' guy ridin' a rail too.  I'm afraid if I try that I'll be walkin' and talkin' funny for a while.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont even remember Upper Northway even being open last year. Anyways conditions on Sat werent all that great. The normal Whiteface winds were there and the middle of most trails was pretty skied off by the time I left at 1. The worst was lower valley. Not sure how it was on Sunday but Sat morning my base was not very happy with me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 6, 2005)

12 trails open today. I predict 20 by this weekend. 2-4 inches forcast for tomorrow. Every little bit helps.

Willy, are you going to partake in any of the tele events on 12/18? Did you do it last year?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 6, 2005)

what's goin' on 12/18?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 6, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> what's goin' on 12/18?



Tele Demo Days: Clinics, Lessons & Tours plus an apres slide show in the lounge.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 6, 2005)

I thought that's what you were talkin' about.  It's actually a great demo:  lots of equipment/pretty knowledgable guys.  Yeah, I always demo stuff, it's fun.  Where'd you see the info on that?  It's always in December but I went to the High Peaks Mountain Adventure site (they sponser it) and couldn't get any beta.
I'll be there.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 6, 2005)

It was at the bottom of the snow report.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright predictions for the weekend. My bet is Mt run opens up next and then they might start up on the summit.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 6, 2005)

I have a thought, and no not my first one. To get this thread cookin, how about each of us try to get one of our friends at Whiteface to start posting here. If it takes off maybe Greg will set up a Whiteface thread.

I axed SOD to edit his title to Whiteface/Gore to bring more people in, like SB/MRG, but....ahh never mind.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 6, 2005)

Essex before upper mountain.  other than that, all bets off.  they opened friggin' upper N-way this year as the first diamond.  wtf!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 6, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Essex before upper mountain.  other than that, all bets off.  they opened friggin' upper N-way this year as the first diamond.  wtf!



What's wrong with that? That's a good trail that I don't think was even open last year. I'm looking forward to it for Sat.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 6, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> freeheelwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuttin' wrong with it.  I just never would have guessed that would open before Mtn Run or Essex so I'm not too sure from here on out.(Only, they gotta open essex before they start up top, doncha think?)

I like N-Way too.  Very cool trail.  And no, I don't think it opened at all last year.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 6, 2005)

_*(Only, they gotta open essex before they start up top, doncha think?) *_

For sure, they've already started blowing snow on it. I do think Paron's before long also. They've made a big deal out of getting the upper mt. open earlier and I thinl they will.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 7, 2005)

I like N-Way too.  Very cool trail.  And no, I don't think it opened at all last year.[/quote]

It wasn't opened at all last year.  I don't even remember seeing tracks on it.  As far as renaming the thread How do you do it?  I'm sure I could look it up in the FAQ but that seems too easy  :lol:  Willy I didn't see you in the bar last Saturday (there was only a dozen of us @ 3pm)  Will you be staying around long enough this week for a cold one?  How's Ghost coming along?  Can he get a boot on that foot yet?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 7, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> I like N-Way too.  Very cool trail.  And no, I don't think it opened at all last year.



It wasn't opened at all last year.  I don't even remember seeing tracks on it.  As far as renaming the thread How do you do it?  I'm sure I could look it up in the FAQ but that seems too easy  :lol:  Willy I didn't see you in the bar last Saturday (there was only a dozen of us @ 3pm)  Will you be staying around long enough this week for a cold one?  How's Ghost coming along?  Can he get a boot on that foot yet?[/quote]

Open your orginal post, next to quote there will be edit. Click edit and change the subject.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 7, 2005)

Open your orginal post, next to quote there will be edit. Click edit and change the subject.[/quote]

I'm not adding Gore.  Gore is a good mountain don't get me wrong.  They are run by a GREAT organization.  They have very good tree skiing and seem willing to open up anything under a lift deemed skiable to the public.  I want this thread to promote Whiteface.  I don't have any numbers but I bet Gore gets more visitors per year than Whiteface.  I feel WF needs more talking up.  Everyday driving to and from work (in Albany) I see Gore billboards and most of the ads on TV and radio around here (Albany area) are geared towards Gore.  Like I said there's NOTHING wrong with Gore.  I probably will ski it at least half a dozen times this year.  I got want this thread to spread the word about Whiteface.  That being said there's no reason Gore can't be mentioned in this thread or even have a thread of it's own.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 7, 2005)

SOD:  Skied from about 9:30 to 2 on Saturday.  Just got bored with the limited terrain.  Should be much better this weekend.  Ghost tells me he skied Sunday - I didn't see him but I wasn't there long.

N-way was skied last year.  I'm quite sure :wink: .  The tracks you guys didn't see were skiers' left from top to bottom.  Had to stay light on the feet in some spots (from what I "heard"  :wink: ) as it was boney but for one saturday or sunday it skied pretty good.  (I "heard"  :lol: )

This weekend SOD! :beer:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 7, 2005)

Forgive me for barging in on your chat, but I thought I'd spread some good news I received from Rod Morrill, fellow Whiteface Host, who skied W'face yesterday.  Check out the quote he sent me via e-mail today: 

BOY OH BOY, did you you miss a good day yesterday!!  Upper northway was awesome, and lower was great too!! Had guns going top to bottom on mountain run, and also on essex. Probably will have them open for Sat. I hope.  See ya on Saturday - Rod

Sounds like the weekend is looking up, don't ya think!       Hope to see you there!  :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 7, 2005)

Yahoo-Skier 4 Life is in the house. Yeah baby. Come on Moderators give him the AZ first time poster welcome.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 8, 2005)

hey!  Don't leave this guy hangin'!  Welcome skier4life!  And thanks for the update.  Should get a few more inches outta this coastal thing that's blowin' in tomorrow too.  Weekend should be nice.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2005)

OK, welcome aboard Skier 4 Life. Feel free to barge in whenever.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 8, 2005)

*Can't wait*

Can't wait til Saturday and some new terrain at the Face.  Welcome skier4life.  For those who don't know skier4life is an extremely accomplished skier and all around nice guy.  His addition into this forum will be a very postive one especially to the Whiteface thread.  See you on Saturday.   :beer:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow!  This place is buzzin' with Yellow Jackets.    There goes the neighborhood. :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Wow!  This place is buzzin' with Yellow Jackets.    There goes the neighborhood. :wink:



Willy, get some of your crew to start posting. We have to get more WFers in here and I think Greg will consider putting up a site for Whiteface/Gore like he did for SB/MRG.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> OK, welcome aboard Skier 4 Life. Feel free to barge in whenever.



Nice JimmyG, real nice.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Can't wait*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Can't wait til Saturday and some new terrain at the Face.  Welcome skier4life.  For those who don't know skier4life is an extremely accomplished skier and all around nice guy.  His addition into this forum will be a very postive one especially to the Whiteface thread.  See you on Saturday.   :beer:



Lifer, I hope you're breakin out the Speedmachines this weekend. You'll be rippin it up for sure. Also, I won't have to wait for you........as much.  :wink: 

When's NASTAR goin to open. I'm ready.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Dec 8, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> freeheelwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, can a www.dackskiing.com forum from Greg and Co be far behind at this point?  Gore, WF, the new Big Tupper, backcountry reports from the High Peaks....what else?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No good? Looking back, I guess it sounded a little sarcastic. Wasn't meant that way. Sorry.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> highpeaksdrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be sorry, I was only kiddin. Besides Lifer has a great sense of humor, he rolls with anything.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

Tin Woodsman said:
			
		

> Seriously, can a www.dackskiing.com forum from Greg and Co be far behind at this point?  Gore, WF, the new Big Tupper, backcountry reports from the High Peaks....what else?



Good thinkin Tin, now we just need Greg on board with this project and we're all set.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 8, 2005)

What's the deal with "the new Big Tupper?"  Are they opening up this season?  I used to love that mountain when I was a kid.  There are some sweet shots there - Particularly the top (all the way skier's left) and the trees skier's left of the bump run under the main lift.  I don't remember the names of the trails, I haven't been there in probably 10 years.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

mattchuck2 said:
			
		

> What's the deal with "the new Big Tupper?"  Are they opening up this season?  I used to love that mountain when I was a kid.  There are some sweet shots there - Particularly the top (all the way skier's left) and the trees skier's left of the bump run under the main lift.  I don't remember the names of the trails, I haven't been there in probably 10 years.



It's suppose to be open for next season. I never skied there myself, but I've heard good things.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 8, 2005)

Holy Crap!  Just found this online:

http://www.adirondackresidents.org/Library/Big Tupper Call to Action.pdf

The Big Tupper expansion plan looks bigger than both Whiteface AND Gore's expansion plan.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 8, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Wow!  This place is buzzin' with Yellow Jackets.    There goes the neighborhood. :wink:



Would you rather have the Black Coats?  The yellow jackets are friendly, warm and fuzzy (maybe not all of us  :wink: ) PR related workers.  The black coats are speed enforcement and ticket pullers.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.  WF management thought they'd make the ski environment better and safer and I applaud that decision.  Some people who speed in the wrong places and duck ropes (sound familar FHW  :wink:     :lol: )need to be reeled in for the greater good of the mountain and it's customers.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Dec 8, 2005)

mattchuck2 said:
			
		

> Holy Crap!  Just found this online:
> 
> http://www.adirondackresidents.org/Library/Big Tupper Call to Action.pdf
> 
> The Big Tupper expansion plan looks bigger than both Whiteface AND Gore's expansion plan.



I dopn't get it.  There isn't much in that document talking to the expansion the ski area at all.  It's 95% about real estate.  How would you compare it to WF and Gore?


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

Careful. With all these replies, I might have to consider setting up a Whiteface forum like SkiMRV...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 8, 2005)

> I dopn't get it. There isn't much in that document talking to the expansion the ski area at all. It's 95% about real estate.



Yeah, I guess you're right.  I just glanced through it here at work. I saw "6800+ acres" and "new lifts" and got excited.  It is a hefty sized project, though, and the "trail improvements" are much needed.  Some of the trails up top were considerably overgrown and in need of trimming (10 years ago).  If this whole thing goes through, though, it will be weird when Big Tupper has the most slopeside lodging in New York State (with the exception of Holiday Valley, I guess).


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 8, 2005)

Essex is now open! :beer:


----------



## ski_adk (Dec 8, 2005)

What are the ambitions of opening new terrain...will follies or parons be open after this weekend?  I can't wait to get after it...will be there Wed. 12/14 with a crew of friends who will be getting Faced for the first time.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Dec 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Careful. With all these replies, I might have to consider setting up a Whiteface forum like SkiMRV...



Now that I think about it, SkiADK has a certain attractive je ne sais quoi about it.  Non?


----------



## ski_adk (Dec 8, 2005)

Ski_adk = Skiing + Adirondacks.  About the 2 greatest things in the world, especially when combined.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Can't wait*



			
				highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Son of Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.    I'm glad HPD and SOD clued me in to the thread.  By the way HPD, I'll be happy to take you on when the NASTAR course opens.  I'll be waiting with my new boards and plan to smoke you and your Hot Rods!  8)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Can't wait*



			
				Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.    I'm glad HPD and SOD clued me in to the thread.  By the way HPD, I'll be happy to take you on when the NASTAR course opens.  I'll be waiting with my new boards and plan to smoke you and your Hot Rods!  8)



Awright, now we gonna have some fun. Lifer talkin his usual smack. I love it, bring me your best lifer you gonna need it.  8)  :lol:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Can't wait*

See my post below... I screwed this one up!


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Can't wait*



			
				highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Awright, now we gonna have some fun. Lifer talkin his usual smack. I love it, bring me your best lifer you gonna need it.  8)  :lol:




Bring it on, HPD!  :wink:


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Dec 8, 2005)

ski_adk said:
			
		

> Ski_adk = Skiing + Adirondacks.  About the 2 greatest things in the world, especially when combined.



Better than chocolate and peanut butter?  Come on now.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 8, 2005)

Psh, you guys couldnt keep up with my on my board. 

Thats awesome that essex is open now! Cant wait to ride on Sat. Looks like Im not going to get two days in this weekend though, 4 finals next week. Look for a snowboarder with a tan and red jacket with black pants. Ill probably be passing you so it shouldnt be hard to see me


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 9, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Psh, you guys couldnt keep up with my on my board.
> 
> Thats awesome that essex is open now! Cant wait to ride on Sat. Looks like Im not going to get two days in this weekend though, 4 finals next week. Look for a snowboarder with a tan and red jacket with black pants. Ill probably be passing you so it shouldnt be hard to see me



Just don't scrape all the snow off the steeper stuff!!   :wink:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 9, 2005)

Another update from Host Rod M. who skied the Face on Thursday:

"Well, just to let you know that we had another GLORIOUS, BLUEBIRD DAY at the mountain !!!!  Sorry that you weren't there. Everything was great, northway and now essex(with guns still on). A lot of snow on mountain run, but not open yet, Kim Hildreth said he thought maybe Fri. or Sat for sure !! No guns on approach yet, access to mt. run will probaly be from "G" lift, as it is running."

Sounds like we'll be having some fun this weekend!


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for those reports S4L.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 9, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Psh, you guys couldnt keep up with my on my board.
> 
> Don't bring that bong you're hitting to the mountain as that's not allowed.  It's amazing how many knuckle draggers  :lol: think they're faster than skiers.  Please.  There isn't even a downhill comp in FIS for you boarders.  Just do as plankers a favor when you stop for the 100th time and sit on your a$$ just do it on the side of the run and like Willy said don't snowplow off the snow on the steeps.  Those metal things on the side of your board are edges, try and carve with them.  If I had a buck for every boarder I've seem who can't carve, I'd be one rich b1tch.  Don't get me wrong I like boaders, I just like them better where they belong.  On the blues practicing carving and in the park. :wink:
> 
> P.S.  I'm just busting chops so don't take any of the above to heart.   8)   It doesn't matter how you get down the hill as long as you're having fun and being safe.   :beer:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 9, 2005)

Question for YellowJackets:

The website says L.N-way only open from U.N-way down.  Why would they not get L.N-way open all the way up to turn four so that there was another option for intermediates and beginners?  And now that Essex is open it makes even _more_ sense rather than havin' people bank a hard left at the bottom of Essex to get back to excelsior (which, until they open Lower Spin, there's no compelling reason to do). 

Just wonderin'.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 9, 2005)

I have no idea FHW.  Hopefully come tomorrow they'll have all of L Northway open.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Fri 12/9/05  WF has 15 trails open*

They're still blowing snow on Essex.  Here's the lastest news from the webpage. 

 "-- Whiteface ranked among top 10 eastern resorts by Freeskier Magazine…

-- We’re making snow non-stop to the base. Terrain open for all levels. Extended forecast looks like winter…

-- Capital improvements: NYSEF constructing new headquarters; coffee shop currently being added to base lodge; new décor coming your way next month in Cloudspin Lounge…

-- Mark Sperling named a Top 100 ski instructor in the country by Ski Magazine..."

Can't wait to make some turns this weekend.


----------



## takeahike46er (Dec 9, 2005)

In other news, Gore will be opening Hawkeye for this weekend.  The little sister mountain is looking pretty appealing this weekend.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 9, 2005)

takeahike46er said:
			
		

> In other news, Gore will be opening Hawkeye for this weekend.  The little sister mountain is looking pretty appealing this weekend.



Nice shot of Da Face on your avatar.  Little sis holds her own but take an extra 45 minute drive and ride the big roller coaster.  WF should have 17 trails if not more for the weekend.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah, Gore probably got more snow out of this last event, too.  Hawkeye, Headwaters and Cloud from the top will be open (according to the website).  Hopefully they can open up Showcase as well.  

Also, Gore won't be the "little sister" for long.  It already has more skiable acreage than Whiteface (344 to 225) and if the expansion ever goes through it will be up around 600 acres with 2800' vertical.  Wait wait, let me anticipate the response:

"Whiteface has a 3400' vertical!"  
"Gore will always be Whiteface's bitch!"
"Whiteface has better trails and skiers!"
"Whiteface has the slides!  There are no slides at Gore!"

Whatever.  I'll ski Whiteface a few times this year like I always do, but the majority of my time will be spent at Gore.  And if people would rather go to Whiteface, more Rumor and Lies for me.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 9, 2005)

Chill out Matt.  Nobody's sayin' that.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey, SOD - Guess MattChuck2 is jus another wanna-be who doesn't know where the real terrian can be found, heh?  8)


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Give it time . . .


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Haha . . actually, THAT was good


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 9, 2005)

Mountain Run is open :beer:


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 9, 2005)

mattchuck2 wrote "Also, Gore won't be the "little sister" for long.  It already has more skiable acreage than Whiteface (344 to 225) and if the expansion ever goes through it will be up around 600 acres with 2800' vertical.  Wait wait, let me anticipate the response:"

Gore is good.  Gore is run by a great organization whose's making every effort to improve the skiing and riding at that mountain.  However, Gore will always be Whiteface's little sister.  WF has and always will have the better terrain.  (Slides anyone?)  WF is and will always be bigger and steeper.  Do the 1980 Olympics count for anything?  A little sister or brother simply can't grow up past their older sister or brother.  That would be like HPD's youngest boy (11) growing up and becoming my big brother (I'm 31).  Can't be done.  I will ski Gore 6 times at least and it's great after a big dump (love those dark side glades) but it's always going to be WF's little sis.  Enjoy Gore this weekend.  Anywhere people ski this weekend should be really good.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 9, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Gore is good.  Gore is run by a great organization whose's making every effort to improve the skiing and riding at that mountain.  However, Gore will always be Whiteface's little sister.  WF has and always will have the better terrain.  (Slides anyone?)  WF is and will always be bigger and steeper.  Do the 1980 Olympics count for anything?  A little sister or brother simply can't grow up past their older sister or brother.  That would be like HPD's youngest boy (11) growing up and becoming my big brother (I'm 31).  Can't be done.  I will ski Gore 6 times at least and it's great after a big dump (love those dark side glades) but it's always going to be WF's little sis.  Enjoy Gore this weekend.  Anywhere people ski this weekend should be really good.



I just got back from Gore with SOD Jr. They got about 6 or 7 inches on top of a good base. The Northway was a itch driving up, but well worth it. We didn't get there in time for first tracks, but that was OK, there was still plenty of untracked to be found. The snow even came out for almost 2 hours. They where blowing a ton snow on Hawkeye. That should be great tomorrow.

When we get our own WF/Gore website we of ORDA must all get along. We have to play nice. If any of you Gore hardcores are coming to WF post it. SOD, Lifer and myself would like to hook up and maybe show you some goods you don't know about.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 9, 2005)

See you boys at Whiteface tomorrow. Ill probably be doing runs down Mt. Run as long as its good.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 10, 2005)

*Pixs from WF 12/10*

Conditions were great. Mt. Run and Northway were trail picks of the day. Approach should be open tomorrow. Snowmaking to start from the summit next week.

Essex is the first pix. The other 3 are SOD and Lifer on Mt. Run. I don't know why I didn't get a pix of Northway.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 11, 2005)

Mt. Run was definately the best trail of the day, some big time moguls by the time the day was done. Northway was pretty skied off I thought, well at least that last whaleback on the right was a sheer piece of ice. Took me right out. Other than that I was feeling it. Mt. Run got the legs burning real good.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 11, 2005)

Snowmaking to start on the summit this weekend. Looks promising for Paron's and the Foleys to be open this weekend. I'm sure most of us wish it was Skyward and Cloudspin, but at least we may be skiing from the summit before Xmas.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 11, 2005)

Cloudspin didnt even open last year I dont think. I tried to poach in the spring but bailed over to skyward as soon as I could. My board wasnt happy.


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 11, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> ...at least we may be skiing from the summit before Xmas.



Yeah lets hope...that would be sweet.

(Truth be told I skied down from the summit on October 29th this year...but we won't go there)


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice pics HPD.  Sunday was way better than Saturday IMO.  Parkway headwall was stuffed full of man made, Mtn Run was nice (and fast!), Essex skied really well and the best news:

The new guns were goin' up on Parons!  Man there are alot of 'em - they'll have that open in no time.  Def'ly Parons next weekend.  No doubt.

The lower part of Upper Cloudspin was open for a few weeks late last year.  You cut over from skier's right on Sky.  Niagara was _definitely_ open and that's part of Upper Cloud. 

It's snowin pretty hard right now and has been for several hours.  S'posed to get a few inches and more Thursday and/or Friday.  Gonna stay (very) cold all week too so snowmaking should be goin' around the clock.  Next weekend will be the best so far.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 12, 2005)

Quick update for Gore people:

Hawkeye indeed was sweeeeet on Saturday and Sunday.  They didn't stop blowing snow on it all weekend.  By saturday around 11:00 it was bumped up.  By Sunday, the bumps were getting pretty big and my legs were burning from doing laps.

Also open were Sunway, Wild Air, Quicksilver, Jamboreee, and Cloud to Headwaters.  They were blowing snow on Lies (which should be open midweek) and the North Chair area.  No snowmaking on Showcase or Twister which was kind of disappointing.

Here's something to talk about for a little bit.  Hawkeye at Gore vs. Mt. Run at Face.  Mountain Run is one of my favorite trails at Whiteface, especially when the top isn't open yet. Hawkeye was Gore's signature run before Rumor and Lies.    Both are mostly groomed these days, but allowed to bump up on occasion.  I'd take mountain run, mostly because of its sustained pitch.  Something to chew on I guess.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 12, 2005)

mattchuck2 said:
			
		

> Here's something to talk about for a little bit.  Hawkeye at Gore vs. Mt. Run at Face.  Mountain Run is one of my favorite trails at Whiteface, especially when the top isn't open yet. Hawkeye was Gore's signature run before Rumor and Lies.    Both are mostly groomed these days, but allowed to bump up on occasion.  I'd take mountain run, mostly because of its sustained pitch.  Something to chew on I guess.



Mattchuck, this is a great idea or a topic. I was at Gore yesterday and it killed me not to be able to ski Hawkeye. My youngest son wanted to bring a friend who we had not skied with before. The friend was well below the skill level for Hawkeye so I could only look at it from the chair. Dang.

I like Mt. Run alot for the reasons you stated, but of the two I'll take Hawkeye. I love to ski bumps. When Hawkeye is like it was yesterday, it is a flat out blast top to bottom.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 12, 2005)

mattchuck2 said:
			
		

> Here's something to talk about for a little bit.  Hawkeye at Gore vs. Mt. Run at Face.



How about Hawkeye v Wildnerness.  Both are known for bumps, both hold annual bump events (although Wildnerness holds a World Cup race that this year will serve as a tune up to the Olypmics :wink: ) and both are a bit of a signature trail at their mountains.  I'll have to take Wilderness but I'm a little biased.   :roll:   

Whiteface was again wonderful this past Saturday.    Loved the new terrain.  8)  Thought NW was the trail of the day even with that ice path that took me out.  SP should have put a lolly on that b!tch.  Took out another planker as well.

Where were you Willy?   :beer:  Rode G with ghost.  He seems to be doing well with the foot and new roommate.  

Greg went to your hill Jiminy Sunday and had a good time.  They had a few more trails open and even had the old triple rolling.  Saw a wonderful sight under that triple.  A Jiminy ski patrol pulling a boarders ticket.   8)   Don't know what the guy did to deserve it but he looked like a puke kid.    :dunce:   And not just because he had a board strapped to his feet.   :lol:  :beer: 

Jiminy's mountain ambassadors have to stand in the lift line and (GRASP) check tickets and direct traffic.  I for one and APPLAUDED by this.  :wink:  Another nod Whiteface's way.  There paid professionals are in charge and unskilled workers like myself are kept where we can't harm anyone.   :beer:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 12, 2005)

SOD:  Host patrol were checkin' tickets at G on Sunday.  Can you believe that?  I couldn't.

I looked for you guys on saturday.  Was at the bar about 3:30.

Yesterday rocked.  And I thought the same thing about markin' that ice at the bottom of N-Way.  I heard that on Friday a guy hit that and sailed into a tree - compound fracture of his leg!  By Sunday they had it marked.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 12, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> SOD:  Host patrol were checkin' tickets at G on Sunday.  Can you believe that?  I couldn't.
> 
> That's shocking.  Damn it.
> 
> Yesterday rocked.  And I thought the same thing about markin' that ice at the bottom of N-Way.  I heard that on Friday a guy hit that and sailed into a tree - compound fracture of his leg!  By Sunday they had it marked.



It's all about timing.  :wink:


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 12, 2005)

That patch took me out no problem. I was bombing down, get some air off the top, then eat shit as I land on a sheer sheet of ice. Awesome times.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like HPD and I were just lucky not to hit the same on Saturday.  I guess you never know what to expect... that's what makes life interesting.  :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 12, 2005)

Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> Sounds like HPD and I were just lucky not to hit the same on Saturday.  I guess you never know what to expect... that's what makes life interesting.  :wink:



Lifer, we probably hit it and didn't even notice. After all, we ski Nordica, so we can hold an edge on anything.  :wink:


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 12, 2005)

I didnt see one person make it down that patch of ice all afternoon. It was good in the morning but after I came back from lunch there was no way you could hold an edge on it.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 12, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Skier 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike on the "flagship" of Nordica skis took a big fall on that.  S4L even witnessed it.  Not nordica nor any other ski would hold an edge.  Your only hope was to straight line or fall.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 12, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Mike on the "flagship" of Nordica skis took a big fall on that.  S4L even witnessed it.  Not nordica nor any other ski would hold an edge.  Your only hope was to straight line or fall.



He didn't fall cause of the ice. There was a small child and his grandmother who fell on the ice in front of him. He had to vear out of the way at the last second in order to save those people. He heroically sacrificed himself as any Nordica skier would. Get your facts straight SOD.

BTW, after I pick up DOD at SUNY Plattsburgh tomorrow morning we're heading to Whiteface. It will be her first time on her new gear.


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2005)

Latest from ORDA:



			
				ORDA said:
			
		

> It's great to have such wonderful early season conditions. I spent the better part of Saturday and Sunday at whiteface and enjoyed mostly packed powder skiing.
> 
> From what I'm hearing from guests and experiencing first-hand, the work we did on our snowmaking system during the summer is really paying dividends. We have solved the riddle by filtering out the slush and ice that can form in the Ausable River. Now we're getting maximum water into the intake and the quantity and quality of our artificial snow is noticeably improved.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 13, 2005)

*What's the new terrain on brookside?*

What is the new terrain on brookside? Is it the big jump that was their for the snowboard cup? Or what? 
First time poster- forum reader for a while and life time whiteface skier whose totally excited for the top be open for my winter break. That has to be the first time in my life.


----------



## Copyman (Dec 13, 2005)

*Great day at WF on Sunday*

Whiteface was outstanding on Sunday, To bad for the people that could not ski that day. Snowmaking started on Parons Run. Upper Thruway was the trail of the day, deep soft manmade. Talked to some guy on top of Northway he warned me about ice on the last lip on the left. he had fallen the run before. Its not the ski's SOD. You should see the core shot that Slier for life and I saw on a new pair of speedmachines.Host are doing random checks for one lift passes and people staying on the upper mountain all day, be warned, violators will be punished to the fullest extent of the law. 
Heavy Snow on Friday in the forcast, Saturday is looking good


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Great day at WF on Sunday*



			
				Copyman said:
			
		

> Host are doing random checks for one lift passes and people staying on the upper mountain all day, be warned, violators will be punished to the fullest extent of the law.



People staying on the upper part of the mountain are going to be punished?  That's harsh.  Or is it that people using the "try it" ticket and THEN staying mid and above are to be the punished ones?  Upper thruway looked good Saturday and I even saw some tracks in there.  WILLY was that you?   :beer:


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 14, 2005)

The summit is open! If only I didnt have a final today.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> The summit is open! If only I didnt have a final today.



I was there yesterday and they were blowing a ton of snow on Paron's and the Follies. I looked great. Do you go to Plattsburg Adiron? I ran into several kids who do yesterday. I asked them why they were not on camous studying. They said thye needed to unwind before their finals.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: What's the new terrain on brookside?*



			
				ajl50 said:
			
		

> What is the new terrain on brookside? Is it the big jump that was their for the snowboard cup? Or what?
> First time poster- forum reader for a while and life time whiteface skier whose totally excited for the top be open for my winter break. That has to be the first time in my life.



There are several big hits in the park. However; you guys were spoiled when they left the world cup boarder cross course in tact after the competition. That was unreal. It's still very good, but not as good as th course yet, but they're still working on it.


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 14, 2005)

I haven't read much of the thread, but I've noticed that you guys seem to be chasing the Bush thread. You've got a good chance now that there is the skimrv forums.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Great day at WF on Sunday*



			
				Copyman said:
			
		

> Host are doing random checks for one lift passes and people staying on the upper mountain all day, be warned, violators will be punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> Heavy Snow on Friday in the forcast, Saturday is looking good



People where getting the "check out the conditions one ride pass" and using it to get to G then trying to ride for free. Can't let that happen.

Keep posting here Copyman, that was a good first.


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 14, 2005)

The world cup is coming back to Whiteface so the rediculous park should return. Meanwhile from the Whiteface page Brooksides got about 4 jumps, varying in size from 20 - 40 feet.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 14, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I haven't read much of the thread, but I've noticed that you guys seem to be chasing the Bush thread. You've got a good chance now that there is the skimrv forums.



We chance nothing here but powder stashes.  :wink:   The bush thread is simply taking a back seat to the WF thread much like Sugarbush the mountain takes a back sit to Whiteface the mountain.   8)


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Haha . . It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I haven't read much of the thread, but I've noticed that you guys seem to be chasing the Bush thread. You've got a good chance now that there is the skimrv forums.


SkiADK.com has a nice ring to it, no?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Great day at WF on Sunday*



			
				Copyman said:
			
		

> Whiteface was outstanding on Sunday, To bad for the people that could not ski that day. Snowmaking started on Parons Run. *Upper Thruway was the trail of the day, deep soft manmade*. Talked to some guy on top of Northway he warned me about ice on the *last lip on the left*. he had fallen the run before. Its not the ski's SOD. You should see the core shot that Slier for life and I saw on a new pair of speedmachines.Host are doing random checks for one lift passes and people staying on the upper mountain all day, be warned, violators will be punished to the fullest extent of the law.
> Heavy Snow on Friday in the forcast, Saturday is looking good



Hello there copyman!  Me thinks you meant upper _Parkway_ in that post though as Thruway was not open on Sunday.  Is now though.  And I agree about the conditions on Upper P-Way Sunday:  Short but sweet.

And the ice I encountered on N-Way was skier's _right_ at the bottom.  Was there some on the Left too or did you mean looker's left?

Saturday could be completely off the hook!


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 14, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't skied Whiteface so I can't comment on what the mountain is like, but let's just say it has a tall task ahead of it to pass the Bush in my books  8) .


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 14, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I haven't skied Whiteface so I can't comment on what the mountain is like, but let's just say it has a tall task ahead of it to pass the Bush in my books  8) .



If you haven't skied WF, then how can you be so sure that it has a tall task ahead?  I've skied both mountains (although it's been a few years since I went back Sugarbush) so I can say that Da Face already passes bush in a variety of ways.  Vert, (then again SB can't be at fault cause God made WF taller  ) terrain, WF is less crowded and WF has nicer locals from what I remember.  But don't take my word for it.  Come over and ski WF then you'll be better informed and can then make the comparison.  I doubt the task is as tall as you think.   :wink:


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone here skied the slides? I never have because they're never open when I go. I have talked to people who frequent the face and they say they have never skied it either even though they have been skiing there for the past 15 years. What are the condition requirements to open them? Do they check for avy danger? Any thoughts about them this year?


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 14, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying that WF couldn't do it. All I was saying is that I love the Bush and the whole Valley vibe. I have been to Lake Placid for hockey tourneys - nice place. I'll have to hit one of you guys up for a tour if I get to WF one of these days.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

redalienx11 said:
			
		

> Anyone here skied the slides? I never have because they're never open when I go. I have talked to people who frequent the face and they say they have never skied it either even though they have been skiing there for the past 15 years. What are the condition requirements to open them? Do they check for avy danger? Any thoughts about them this year?



It's very rocky so alot of snow has to be in there. Because of Avy danger they are usually only open late Feb. into March when the snow pcak is firmer. People have died in there so Ski Patrol thinks safty first.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Dec 14, 2005)

redalienx11 said:
			
		

> Anyone here skied the slides? I never have because they're never open when I go. I have talked to people who frequent the face and they say they have never skied it either even though they have been skiing there for the past 15 years. What are the condition requirements to open them? Do they check for avy danger? Any thoughts about them this year?



I skied them once about 4 years back, whenever we had that amazing winter.  It was a pretty cool experience, unlike anything else I've done in the east I figure.  I'm pretty sure they do check for avi danger.  I'm not sure how much of a base they need to open it, but presumably a lot since they are rarely open.  Can't make any guesses about this year - we have to see what snow comes.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've skied both, and I have to say that I prefer SB.  Whiteface has more vertical, but SB isn't too bad in that regard if you look at vertical/run.  Whiteface doesn't get crowded, but from my experiences, SB (South at least) remains pretty uncrowded as well.  While I like the terrain at Whiteface, I actually prefer SB's terrain, at least when you consider what is normally open during peak ski season (at Sugarbush, everything, while at Whiteface, Empire and the Slides are often closed).  Sugarbush gets considerably more snow as well, which is better for the natural ski trails and off-trail stuff.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 14, 2005)

HPD:  I was skiing with a friend of mine this past weekend who is a local DEC Forest Ranger.  He said that they're gonna change their policy re: the slides.  The problem, as they're starting to figure out, is that because the Slides seldom get skied, they're more prone to avy when they do.  You need to consolidate and bind the lower, deeper snowpack with the ground, rock, trees, shrubs etc.  _SO_, the plan is to heve them open more but in many case to limit access to those with beacons and shovels.  Sometimes they'll be closed all together and other times open to all.  I hate to spread baseless rumour but this guy usually knows what he's talkin' about.  We'll see.  Frankly, I'm no snow scientist, but it makes alot of sense.  Silverton gives people free passes to bootpack some of their avy terrain early in the season so it's less likely to rip out later on.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 14, 2005)

redalienx11 said:
			
		

> What are the condition requirements to open them? Do they check for avy danger? Any thoughts about them this year?



An act of god is required it seems.  That and no one being there.  Here's a good slide never open story...One year on the Saturday before Easter HPD and myself ski WF.  Bluebird day, tons of snow in the woods, no winds, perfect temps and slides closed.  The next day (EASTER) same exact conditions and slides are open.  Of course we're at home with the family.  That was a giant kick in the balls.  The snow gods made right by HPD and I by opening up the east wall at A-basin on our last day skiing out west last year but we have never been into the slides to date.  

As far as this year goes, I doubt they'll be open during a time when you're likely to be there skiing.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2005)

http://news.alpinezone.com/6882/


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> HPD:  I was skiing with a friend of mine this past weekend who is a local DEC Forest Ranger.  He said that they're gonna change their policy re: the slides.  The problem, as they're starting to figure out, is that because the Slides seldom get skied, they're more prone to avy when they do.  You need to consolidate and bind the lower, deeper snowpack with the ground, rock, trees, shrubs etc.  _SO_, the plan is to heve them open more but in many case to limit access to those with beacons and shovels.  Sometimes they'll be closed all together and other times open to all.  I hate to spread baseless rumour but this guy usually knows what he's talkin' about.  We'll see.  Frankly, I'm no snow scientist, but it makes alot of sense.  Silverton gives people free passes to bootpack some of their avy terrain early in the season so it's less likely to rip out later on.



I sure hope he's right Willy. BTW, I'm a big fan of baseless rumors.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> redalienx11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I'm reading this right you're saying you'd rather have been skiing the Slides on Easter then having dinner with your family. That's it, you're out of the will.

If you think about it the East Wall was a much tougher catch. We're only there one day out of the season and it just happens to be the day they open it. This March we'll be skiing those Slides alot. Just a feeling.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 14, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> redalienx11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that Easter Sunday well... 1st time ever in the slides and it was fabulous!  8)  I'm just sorry that HPD and SOD weren't able to be there to enjoy it with me.  

I wouldn't be surprised if you two get the chance to go in this year... your due to have your fill. :wink:


----------



## ski_adk (Dec 14, 2005)

*12/14/05 TR*

Today was an awesome day at the Face.  Snow was great everywhere just about...with only a couple rare scratchy patches.  Parons was in awesome shape with soft-blown powder snow whales to play on.  Excelsior provided classic bombing and everything was just sweet.   Mountain run provided an excellent carving surface. The only better thing I can think of would be a powder day.      It's empty weekdays like today at the Face that remind me as to why I love this mountain.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/14/05 TR*



			
				ski_adk said:
			
		

> Today was an awesome day at the Face.  Snow was great everywhere just about...with only a couple rare scratchy patches.  Parons was in awesome shape with soft-blown powder snow whales to play on.  Excelsior provided classic bombing and everything was just sweet.   Mountain run provided an excellent carving surface. The only better thing I can think of would be a powder day.      It's empty weekdays like today at the Face that remind me as to why I love this mountain.



Your wish may be granted... We just might be in for a powder day on Saturday... check out the following from the Natl. Weather Service released today... 

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH LATE FRIDAY NIGHT...

GREATER THAN 6 INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE. PRECIPITATION WILL LIKELY END AS A PERIOD OF SNOW SHOWERS LATE FRIDAY EVENING INTO FRIDAY NIGHT. 

Ya...Hoo!!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/14/05 TR*



			
				ski_adk said:
			
		

> Today was an awesome day at the Face.  Snow was great everywhere just about...with only a couple rare scratchy patches.  Parons was in awesome shape with soft-blown powder snow whales to play on.  Excelsior provided classic bombing and everything was just sweet.   Mountain run provided an excellent carving surface. The only better thing I can think of would be a powder day.      It's empty weekdays like today at the Face that remind me as to why I love this mountain.



Great report and I like your way of thinking. I was there yesterday, same type of day except Paron's wasn't open  :-? 

Here's some pix:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 14, 2005)

Lifer, this is going to be the *Start House of Doom *for you this season. Be ready to take your wopin on Sat.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 14, 2005)

Didn't you hear I'm off 'injured reserve' this year?  8)  I don't need your handicap points or your skis to beat you.  :wink:   See you on Saturday!


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 15, 2005)

"Start House of Doom".  Hahahah!  Good pics HPD.

Local weather guy just said Northern Dacks could see a foot or more from this storm!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 15, 2005)

For all you WF Jibbers:

TERRAIN PARK INFO
Lower Valley: Box & 3 Rails & 1 jump.
Brookside: 35' Table, 40' Hip, 20' Table & 40' stepdown


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 15, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Local weather guy just said Northern Dacks could see a foot or more from this storm!



*Nice*, I hope the local guy is right.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 15, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> freeheelwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have faith HPD.  We are definitely due to get a good dump!   Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow! :wink:


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 15, 2005)

*Weekend Events at the Face 12/17 -- 12/18/05*

"The events start with the first Rail Jam of the season, presented by Rossignol, on Saturday, December 17 at 11 am. This event is open to skiers and riders of all ages and abilities and will take place on Brookside. Competitors may sign up at the Guest Services desk between 8 am until 10:30 am. Entry is $10 per competitor.

Kick back and listen to the Josh Cramoy Band Saturday afternoon as part of the Cloudspin Live Music Series, presented by Budweiser. The Josh Cramoy Band will jam in the Cloudspin Lounge for the aprÃ¨s ski party from 3:30 pmÂ to 5:15 pm. The Cloudspin Live Music series, presented by Budweiser, features live music, drink specials, dancing and more throughout the winter. All concerts are free.

The High Peaks Cyclery Telemark Demo Day is Sunday, December 18 from 9 amÂ to 4 pm. Representatives from Atomic, K2, G-3, Black Diamond, Crispi, Dynafit, Alpina, Karhu, Garmont, Silveretta, Voile, and Scarpa will be on hand with the newest telemark equipment. There are also free one-hour ski clinics to try the equipment. Novice is at 9:30 am, intermediate at 1 pm and advanced at 2 pm. Pre-registration is required for clinics. Call High Peaks Cyclery at 523-3764 for more information. 

This weekend also celebrates the official unveiling of the new mural in the Cloudspin Lounge by Schuylerville artist Brian Petrowski. The mural is 15 feet by 40 feet and features skiers, boarders and everything Whiteface is. Petrowski combined his deeply-rooted passion for skiing with his passion for painting to create the unique mural. Centerplate, ORDA's concessionaire, commissioned the mural to create this new look in the Cloudspin Lounge."  (from a newsletter)

And let's all hope for that foot of powder.  PRAY FOR SNOW.    :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 15, 2005)

Latest storm update:

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 3 AM FRIDAY TO 3 AM EST SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM EARLY FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH EARLY SATURDAY MORNING. THIS WARNING IS FOR THE ENTIRE SAINT LAWRENCE VALLEY AND ADIRONDACKS OF NORTHERN NEW YORK.

SNOW WILL BEGIN ACROSS THE AREA EARLY FRIDAY MORNING AND BRIEFLY MIX WITH SLEET DURING THE MORNING....TAPERING OFF TO SNOW SHOWERS FRIDAY NIGHT. THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL LIKELY OCCUR DURING THE MORNING INTO THE EARLY AFTERNOON HOURS. BY LATE FRIDAY NIGHT...A TOTAL OF 6 TO 12 INCHES OF SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED. 

You can forget any sleet at the mountain, that could push the snow total up even more.    :beer:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 15, 2005)

The latest forecast from NWS Burlington Office:

AND 850 MB CONVERGENCE FOCUSED 
OVER THE ST. LAWRENCE VALLEY/NRN ADIRONDACKS...HAVE PUT GREATEST 
TOTALS THERE...6-12 INCHES. OROGRAPHIC INFLUENCES SHOULD RESULT IN 
WIDELY VARYING SNOW TOTALS...WITH ERN AND SERN FACING SLOPES GETTING 
THE GREATEST ACCUMULATIONS IN THE ADIRONDACKS. WRAP AROUND 
PRECIPITATION MAY RESULT IN LONGER SNOW DURATION IN NRN NY AS 
WELL...CONTRIBUTING TO HIGHER SNOWFALL TOTALS.

This is lookin' good.  Whiteface is lookin' to get hammered.  I predict lower spin will open this weekend.  Any other guesses?

I'm also going to say that WF will have 15" fresh by Saturday night. :beer:   How do you like me now!?


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 15, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> The latest forecast from NWS Burlington Office:
> 
> AND 850 MB CONVERGENCE FOCUSED
> OVER THE ST. LAWRENCE VALLEY/NRN ADIRONDACKS...HAVE PUT GREATEST
> ...



Hey FHW... I'll tell you on Saturday, but I think you may be right... let's hope for lots 'o powder! :lol:


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 15, 2005)

Sat is going to be an incredible day! Cannot wait as its going to be my last day on the face till the middle of January when I get back to school.


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 15, 2005)

Man the weather looks great for the next few days...





Have fun!!! I'll be up there after Christmas.


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Dec 15, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> You can forget any sleet at the mountain, that could push the snow total up even more.    :beer:



While WF will probably do best out of this storm (for a change  :lol:  :lol: ), it wouldn't be accurate to assume that its mountain location precludes or dminishes the possibility for sleet.  Sleet is the result of warm air intruding in the mid level of the atmosphere, usually around 5000-6000 feet.  You could easily see a situaiton tomorrow where the base is colder than the summit by a good 10-15 degrees.   If this storm were a little further west, you'd see sleet and freezing rain at WF for sure.  In fact, you'd be more likely to see freezing rain on the mountain b/c the precipitation falling through the warmth and then the cold air below wouldn't have enough time to refreeze as sleet before hitting the ground.  

Regardless, don't wanna be a killjoy here - go out and get some tomorrow!


----------



## Rick Kane (Dec 15, 2005)

im done finals and headed up tomorrow night, any tips on a moatel just outside of town?


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 15, 2005)

Rick Kane said:
			
		

> im done finals and headed up tomorrow night, any tips on a moatel just outside of town?



Coming from a local, give either the Ledgerock Motel in Wilmington (946-2379) or the Cobble Mountain Lodge in Lake Placid (523-2040) a call.  If you're just looking for a place to eat/drink/sleep, call Steinhoff's in Wilmington (946-2220).  All of them are fairly resonably priced and close to the mountain... Cobble Mt. is furthest (~10 miles) away.  Have a safe trip!  8)


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 16, 2005)

Location:  A few miles north of Whiteface.
Time: 5:03am
Report:  It's hammering!
 :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 16, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Location:  A few miles north of Whiteface.
> Time: 5:03am
> Report:  It's hammering!
> :beer:



That's good to here Willy. Please keep us posted throughout the day if you can. The weather guy down here just said that the storm is tracking more to the west and that meant more sleet and less snow throughout the region. I was hoping it wouldn't effect the WF region too much.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 16, 2005)

It's comin' down about 2" an hour!  It's a fast mover though and the warm air is tryin' to get in.  They're callin for about 8-10" in the W-ton area but it could end up bein' more. It's all good!

Had to edit out that part about it being heavy/wet.  I hadn't left the house yet and I guess I just kinda assumed due to the higher temps.  It's actually pretty dry.  It continues to fall hard!  Easy 3" so far at my house just north of the da Face.  Maybe 4".


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 16, 2005)

Just checked the Whiteface snow report ...

ten inches already at the summit with 4-7 more predicted! Kinda sucks though as the summit chairs been shut down due to wind. Hopefully some of this snow holds further down the mountain. 33 trails open as well including Lower Cloudspin.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 16, 2005)

S4L and FHW I saw on the news that the Lake Placid Lodge went up in flames.  Do you guys have any details?  

How many inches of snow are on the ground now FHW?


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 16, 2005)

Saw that last night as well. Showed a pic from the top of whiteface with a ton of smoke billowing out of the place. Pretty insane pic really. Wasnt the place the nicest in Placid?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 16, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Saw that last night as well. Showed a pic from the top of whiteface with a ton of smoke billowing out of the place. Pretty insane pic really. Wasnt the place the nicest in Placid?



It was a great place, with alot of ADK history, it's a real shame.

I think you're thinking of the Whiteface Lodge:http://www.thewhitefacelodge.com/


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 16, 2005)

Lake Placid Lodge - very tragic.  Don't know much yet.  Press Republican would have a story on it I'm sure.  Google it.  I'm in a bit of a rush because I'm goin' skiin!

There's *alot* of snow on the ground SOD.  10" here in Plattsburgh.  Prob'ly 12" at my house by now.  And it continues to hammer.

I'm outta here boys!  That place is gonna be off the friggin' hook! :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 16, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Just checked the Whiteface snow report ...
> 
> ten inches already at the summit with 4-7 more predicted! Kinda sucks though as the summit chairs been shut down due to wind. Hopefully some of this snow holds further down the mountain. 33 trails open as well including Lower Cloudspin.



Man I can't wait till tomorrow, it will be sweet. Maybe we'll get enough to get inda trees. I'm thinkin big, maybe even Upper Cloudspin will be open with a ton of snow pilling up in the snow fields.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, I believe Upper Cloudspin might just be open.  Lower Cloudspin Open now, according to the website.  It says 10 inches at the summit right now, with 4-7 more expected.  If they get 17 inches of natural, I gotta think it'll be enough for Upper Cloudspin.  I haven't personally seen it this year, so that's all wishful thinking.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2005)

Take lots of pics, guys!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 16, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> I'm in a bit of a rush because I'm goin' skiin!
> 
> There's *alot* of snow on the ground SOD.  10" here in Plattsburgh.  Prob'ly 12" at my house by now.  And it continues to hammer.
> 
> I'm outta here boys!  That place is gonna be off the friggin' hook! :beer:



As I read Willy’s last post of the week I am filled with mixed emotions. On the one hand Willy is a very good guy and I’m happy for him.   On the other I am insanely jealous that he is going to get a ton of untracked fresh with next to no one there and I have to wait till tomorrow.  

I’m extremely glad we are getting all that snow,   but sad that I’m not there now.  

I guess tomorrow will be the cure.  

Working for a living really sucks inda winter. :angry:


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 16, 2005)

I hope our taxes arent funding Willy's playtime!


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 16, 2005)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> I hope our taxes arent funding Willy's playtime!



If they're, that's money well spent in my book. :beer:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 16, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> S4L and FHW I saw on the news that the Lake Placid Lodge went up in flames.  Do you guys have any details?
> 
> How many inches of snow are on the ground now FHW?



Hey SOD, can't keep your mind off the snow either? :wink:  There's over eight (8)inches of fresh snow tin my parking lot at work in Placid with up to six (6) more expected before Sat. morning.  :lol:  

Most area schools are closed today due to the slick roads.  Take it easy coming up Sat AM.  

Maybe you and HPD may want to shack up at the 4Bs Sat PM to get your fill of the good stuff.  Let me know! :beer: 

By the way, it was the main lodge of the Lake Placid Lodge (near the Whiteface Club) on Placid Lake that  went up in flames yesterday AM.  I could easily see the black smoke in downtown LP and someone said they could see the black smoke from Saranac Lake (~10 miles away).  Quite a tradegy... at least no one got hurt.  I'm sure they will rebuild... especially since they were getting ~500-1000/night for most rooms.  They do have several other smaller buildings on the property that will help sustain them in the meantime... just won't have a place to eat and drink til then.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 16, 2005)

Unfortunately my freaking schedule won't permit me from staying over night.    I plan on getting my fill tomorrow though.


----------



## Rick Kane (Dec 16, 2005)

making the drive up from philly tonight. i'll be wearing green pants, tan jacket and black helmet riding a snowboard, if you see me say hi


----------



## redalienx11 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok so what were the epic conditions like? I need some stoke!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 18, 2005)

Well Whiteface was great. Lower Cloudspin was the pick IMO. Lots of snow, blowing manamade on it like crazy, all bumped up nice. Drapper's was also premo. Trails off the summit where ok, but not as good as those off L.WF. They are blowing snow up and down Skyward, it'll be open soon for sure. Lots of pouchers on Empire. Woods liked very doable, but where not open. Best conditions so far this season for sure. I forgot my camera so I have no pixs to post. Dang.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 19, 2005)

I salute the pouchers of Empire, Upper Mac and Wildnerness.  Someone needed to pack them down.  Better you ruin the bottoms of your gear than me.    Empire looked good too.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 19, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Lifer, this is going to be the *Start House of Doom *for you this season. Be ready to take your wopin on Sat.



Gee, HPD... guess it was I who did the whooping on Saturday.  :wink:  Here's to a rematch after xmas! :beer:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 19, 2005)

Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> Gee, HPD... guess it was I who did the whooping on Saturday.  :wink:  Here's to a rematch after xmas! :beer:



Fortunately 4U I fell. I was thinking I could get my skis back on, side step up, go through the gate I missed and still have a chance at beating you, but I didn't, my mistake.  Next time Lifer....next time.

I'm ticked I forgot my camera. Could have gotten lots of go shots that day.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 19, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Skier 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose you think you would've got a GOLD medal to go with that story too! I'll be happy to show you what mine looks like.  :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 19, 2005)

Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> I suppose you think you would've got a GOLD medal to go with that story too! I'll be happy to show you what mine looks like.  :wink:



Lifer always talkin his nonsense. Ahhh…Lifer, platinum is the top NASTAR medal this season. However, it would be quite an accomplishment for a racer with your limited skill set to get a gold. Me, I’ll be shooting for platinum.

Float like a butterfly
Race like Bodie
You'll never catch
What's too fast for your eye to see
Huuuuu......Ramble young man ramble


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 19, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Skier 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you HPD, but I DID get my GOLD on Saturday (on my first and only run of the season no less).  And don't worry, I will be shooting for PLATINUM too.  Just glad I got my GOLD this year before you did!  :wink:


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Number of trails*

Current trail count today is 42.  I say by xmas eve they'll have at least 45 trails open including Upper Skyward.  Anyone else have an opinion on what will open next?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 20, 2005)

SOD:  I say Lower Wilderness.  There were so many tracks on it this weekend, it sure _looked _open.

BTW, the biggest poachers over there are the ski patrol.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.

That new plan for the slides I posted about last week:  I spoke to a patroller about it and he said that that was the proposal but it hasn't been approved yet.  Let's hope it is.  Makes good sense to me and will finally force me to buy a beacon.


----------



## GolfingOwl (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Current trail count today is 42.  I say by xmas eve they'll have at least 45 trails open including Upper Skyward.  Anyone else have an opinion on what will open next?



I am heading to Whiteface with my family for the first time over X-Mas (Saturday - Tuesday).  Any sugguestions on best trails and which lifts to use?  I ski single blacks and wife skis just blues (nothing technical for her).


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 20, 2005)

1. Take Quad up
2. Tell wife to go down
3. Take Summit Quad
4. Ski Skyward
5. Return to step 3


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				GolfingOwl said:
			
		

> Son of Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is good terrain for both you and the wife off of the gondi (as well as lift G), summit quad and facelift.  If you have kids, you may want to start over at kids campus.  From there the whole family can head over to the big hill as well.  Check out the website www.whiteface.com for package deals.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Current trail count today is 42.  I say by xmas eve they'll have at least 45 trails open including Upper Skyward.  Anyone else have an opinion on what will open next?



Hey SOD, according to the face website and 877-SKIFACE, there are 44 trails open today including Upper Skyward and Cloudspin's Niagara!  :lol: Can't wait to ski 'em, can you?


----------



## GolfingOwl (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> GolfingOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Kids will be in ski school.  Daughter (7) may ski with us the last day so by then I should have a good handle on the mountain.  I just called over there and they said they've already gotten another 4" today so far and will actually be comfortable (in the 30's) this weekend (which is good because my wife was concerned about Whiteface's cold rep).


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				GolfingOwl said:
			
		

> Son of Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your wife would have fun skiin' the high speed quad from the base (the Face Lift) all day.  1500' of vert, lots of choices.  You'll see on the trail map a blue running from the top of Little Whiteface (where the gondola goes).  It's a great intermediate trail (Excelsior) the problem is that it's the _only_ intermediate trail off the summit of Little Whiteface.  Accordingly, it sees high traffic volumes and that will be doubly so next week.  It can be pretty crazy down through the first four or five turns (it's a serpentine trail) and can get skied off.  She may find it a little nerve wracking.  From the summit, she'll enjoy Paron's Run and Follies and you will too.  You'll also have fun on Skyward, Mountain Run, Essex and Northway.  Remember: the edges hold the most snow.  And Whiteface skis best in the AM.

You've picked a great week to come!  The mountain is in primo shape and is just getting better.  Lots of snow in the forecast too - a little here, a little there (maybe even something more significant on the weekend?  Shhhhhhh!).  This will be the best Christmas week in years.  Nicely played!


----------



## GolfingOwl (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> GolfingOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Very helpful info.

Yeah, this year sounds like no torrential rains to wipe out X-Mas skiing like last year.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 20, 2005)

> It's a great intermediate trail (Excelsior) the problem is that it's the only intermediate trail off the summit of Little Whiteface. Accordingly, it sees high traffic volumes and that will be doubly so next week.



I liked Excelsior before the Gondola - it took a little hunting to find it.  Now it's the only option for everyone who arrives at Whiteface and goes straight for the gondola - without knowing the mountain at all.  Whenever I go to the Face I ski excelsior the first run (before the crowds arrive), and then find a new spot for myself.  Life's too short to have it ended by 200 people careening down excelsiors winding turns.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				GolfingOwl said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Very helpful info.
> 
> Yeah, this year sounds like no torrential rains to wipe out X-Mas skiing like last year.



You can also go to customer service and let them know you would like a Mountain Host to give you and your family a tour. It's free. There is one Mountain Host who is extremely personably, knows the mountain well and is hands down the best skier in the Host Patrol. I think his name is Skip Murphy or something like that, you should ask for him. He's the best.  

You and your family will have a blast GolfingOwl. There is alot to do in Lake Placid for all ages after skiing too.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*

Skip Murphy!  That rat bastard?! :wink: 

Actually that's a great idea.  I didn't know you guys did that.  Very cool 8)


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> GolfingOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skip may be good, but he's not the best... just ask SOD.  :wink:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 20, 2005)

FYI, this has been goin' on all day up here:

http://www.thechamplainchannel.com/wxmap/842984/detail.html

They called for up to 3".  Looks like they'll double that easy.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> Skip may be good, but he's not the best... just ask SOD.  :wink:



The old man can still make it down most runs ok.      As far as the best goes, I defer those results to your wonderful cousins beautiful wife.  That women knows a skier when she sees one.  :wink:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 21, 2005)

Soooooooo????  What's everybody's guess for the next trails to open?

BTW:  Plenty of snow fell yesterday and more will fall this afternoon-tonight.  And keep a weather eye out for a x-mas "present".


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 21, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Soooooooo????  What's everybody's guess for the next trails to open?
> 
> BTW:  Plenty of snow fell yesterday and more will fall this afternoon-tonight.  And keep a weather eye out for a x-mas "present".



All I asked that fat bastard (santa) for christmas was to have Empire open.  With another 6" and more on the way I'm hoping for a xmas eve opening.  Since that's the only day I can ski the Face this w/e he better come through.  Otherwise it'll be spoiled milk for old st nick.   :angry:  :x  :evil:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 21, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Soooooooo????  What's everybody's guess for the next trails to open?
> 
> BTW:  Plenty of snow fell yesterday and more will fall this afternoon-tonight.  And keep a weather eye out for a x-mas "present".



It might be Upper Cloudspin. I'm also hoping they drop the ropes for all the glades. I think Empire might have a shot too. If Ihad to bet I think the best odds would be for Upper and Lower Parkway.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, Upper and Lower Mac and Upper and Lower Wilderness are open.

That leaves only Upper Cloudspin (above Niagara), Lower Skyward and Empire.

Can you believe this season?  It's December 21!


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 21, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Can you believe this season?  It's December 21!



Speaking of Dec 21.  I like to ask all those who read this thread to wish HPD a happy anniversary.  He's managed to make it another year without getting thrown out my Mrs. HPD.     How long has it been now HPD?  I'm guessing 16 years of marriage bliss.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 21, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Well, Upper and Lower Mac and Upper and Lower Wilderness are open.
> 
> That leaves only Upper Cloudspin (above Niagara), Lower Skyward and Empire.
> 
> Can you believe this season?  It's December 21!



Empire.  Right santa, you bastard.  :wink:


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 21, 2005)

Congrats drifter.  Wow she put up with 16 years of you leaving every weekend to go skiing?  hang on to that woman like grim death!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 21, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> freeheelwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yepper 16 years. We got married on the darkest day of the year. I always tell here that we should have seen it as a sign of dark times ahead. She doesn't always appreciate my sence of humor.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 21, 2005)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> Congrats drifter.  Wow she put up with 16 years of you leaving every weekend to go skiing?  hang on to that woman like grim death!



Thanks Willy, she can come whenever she wants, but usually chooses not to. She knew the deal when she signed up. It will be interesting to see how SOD fares next season during his first year of married life.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 21, 2005)

*Don't worry*

It's like you said, she knew the deal with my skiing before she said yes.  And I've already stated that kids will NOT be born during the ski season.


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 21, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> freeheelwilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Anniversary to you and your lovely wife, HPD!  May you have many more years of love and happiness together... From a (very) good friend.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 21, 2005)

Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary to you and your lovely wife, HPD!  May you have many more years of love and happiness together... From a (very) good friend.



Thanks Lifer, but don't think your kind words are going to save you from the beat down I'm going to put on you when next we meet in the NASTAR course.  :wink:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 21, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Skier 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't lick those wounds too much.  You'll need your health if you expect to have any chance in beating me.  :wink:  May the best skier on the Host Patrol win!  :beer:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Don't worry*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> It's like you said, she knew the deal with my skiing before she said yes.  And I've already stated that kids will NOT be born during the ski season.



Don't be so sure SOD.  I tried that with my wife and it worked the first time around, but the second time... well let's just say there's not a day that goes by that I regret that I had to gave up (most) of the ski season that year she was born.  8)


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Current trail count today is 42.  I say by xmas eve they'll have at least 45 trails open including Upper Skyward.  Anyone else have an opinion on what will open next?



Hey SOD, you may want to up your trail count prediction for xmas... there up to 54 today with snow in the forecast throughout the weekend.  Maybe Santa will be able to open Empire for us after all.    If not this weekend, maybe on Monday after we (hopefully) get the big dump they're forecasting.   

I think it's unreal we're even able to talk about such a possibility... especially after the somewhat crappy season we had last year.  Any one else have an opinion?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Dec 22, 2005)

It _is_ unreal.  It's the 22nd of December and the only trails left to open are Empire, Upper Cloud and Lower Sky.  (And the Slides)


----------



## AdironRider (Dec 22, 2005)

Man I hate being gone for 5 weeks on colege break. The snow here in NH sucks.


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Skier 4 Life said:
			
		

> Son of Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



59 Trails open today according to this.  http://prance.com/whitefaceGroomMap.asp

The only prediction I'm willing to make now is that there will be GREAT skiing this weekend.   :beer:  :lol:


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 22, 2005)

*New Forum*

For those of you who are regulars to this thread and/or have a general interest in skiing in the ADKS then this new forum http://forums.skiadk.com/ is for you.  Hopefully I'll see you all there.   :beer:


----------



## ski_adk (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for naming the board after me...I am so very honored!!!     :wink:


----------



## Skier 4 Life (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Number of trails*



			
				Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> Skier 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the High Country Glades are open now.  I predict the Cloudsplitter Glades will be the next!  8) Anyone else have an opinion?  what will be next?


----------



## Son of Drifter (Dec 27, 2005)

EMPIRE  :angry:  Will open next. :beer:  :wink:    8)     :evil:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> EMPIRE  :angry:  Will open next. :beer:  :wink:    8)     :evil:



You're letting your emoticons run away with you.


----------

